# Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 LTD und anderes



## Duke Lion (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

unter folgendem Link verkaufe ich die folgenden Teile:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/duke.lion/m...._trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562

- Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 LTD
- Michelin C4 Latexschlauch
- Schwalbe Nobby Nic
- Schwalbe Rocket Ron
- Schwalbe Marathon Winter
- Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro
- Schwalbe Fat Albert
- Shimano XTR Schaltwerk & Umwerfer
- Easton Haven Carbon Lenker
- Syntace F109 Vorbau
- FOX 36 Talas RLC
- SRAM X0 Carbon Kurbel

Viel Spaß beim bieten!


----------



## Duke Lion (7. Mai 2012)

Der Link war kaputt und keiner sagt was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke Lion (13. Mai 2012)

Nur noch knapp 5 Stunden....


----------

